# Homemade Gauge faceplates



## gonzojoey (Sep 6, 2004)

I searched before posting this, but if it has already been discussed, then please ignore this post  

I made some "custom" gauge faceplates for my 91 Sentra and I thought some folks might be interested in doing this easy mod to their rides. I could have purchased the indiglo ones, but I'm cheap 

What i did first was remove the originals from the dash by following these instruction http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/january01/bulbreplacement.shtml (This is actually instructions to replace the bulbs in a b14, but you get the idea) While you're there, you might want to take the covers off the bulbs to make them brighter, or just replace the bulbs w/ different colors 

Once removed, I scanned them into the PC, then played w/ them using Photoshop to get the color and designs I wanted. The lighter colors let the light thru better, so I used the light colors for the background and used black for the numbers and symbols. You could also use any image you wanted for the background. I didn't want mine too flashy, so I picked blue.

Here's what I got: Dash Pic (sorry for the blurry pics - crappy camera) If you would like the scanned versions or some examples of others that I made, I'll post some pics.


----------



## gonzojoey (Sep 6, 2004)

Almost forgot to include the most important link. This is the site where I got the idea from. He did an awesome job on his truck. Check it out:
http://www3.sympatico.ca/rickdupuis/Pictures/SUNSET/Gauges/how_to_create_custom_gauges.htm


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Nice! I did the same to my Nissan Wagon not too long ago, turned out quite nice.
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=68814


----------



## BdotWard (Jul 13, 2004)

wow gonzojoey you're in the same town as me....would you still have the scan of the original images for the guages on your computer handy....i wanna give this a try, but i don't have a scanner....thanks bud.... :cheers:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

here in the near future I plan on doing the same thing...I will keep you guys posted on how it turns out..
I will be doing the same thing that was discussed but I won't be using a sunrise as a backdrop...I am still up in the air on what it will be...any suggestions?


----------



## 97GXE_Kid (Jul 30, 2004)

could i get the scanned image because my scanner = not hooked up 

 

would be greatly appreciated


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I am still up in the air on what it will be...any suggestions?


big breasted females...although that may make you wreck.

every time the tach goes up the needle could be going twords one of the girls...make your needles a big dildos (little for the fuel gauge) and have all the needles going inside the girls as they rise.

Ok this is probably not possible but don't fucking ruin my dreams.


----------



## gonzojoey (Sep 6, 2004)

*Here they are*

Sorry it took me so long to post these. Here is a link to the gauges from my 91 Sentra in Photoshop format. 

Enjoy

91 Sentra Faceplates


----------



## 97GXE_Kid (Jul 30, 2004)

gonzojoey said:


> Sorry it took me so long to post these. Here is a link to the gauges from my 91 Sentra in Photoshop format.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> 91 Sentra Faceplates



thanks, but anyone have any prescanned for the 97 :thumbup:


----------



## 200sxCaNaDiaN (Jun 10, 2004)

yea, please ,someone scan theirs for a 1998 200sx....so i can make good reverse-el guages.....thanks

:thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> here in the near future I plan on doing the same thing...I will keep you guys posted on how it turns out..
> I will be doing the same thing that was discussed but I won't be using a sunrise as a backdrop...I am still up in the air on what it will be...any suggestions?


make the speedo a titty and the tach a titty


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

all this talk about naked women and breasts and dildos...you guys need to get a hobby other than masterbating.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Binger said:


> all this talk about naked women and breasts and dildos...you guys need to get a hobby other than masterbating.


what..................i dont.......................uhhhhhhh... there are other hobbies........omg its like a whole new world! its almost as exciting as masterbating with your left hand!........so different wow


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> what..................i dont.......................uhhhhhhh... there are other hobbies........omg its like a whole new world! its almost as exciting as masterbating with your left hand!........so different wow


or both


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> make the speedo a titty and the tach a titty


 hmmmmmmm
yeah someone do a 96 sentra gle and give me a shout I want to make them but I don't have photoshop and my other progz suck


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> or both


^ smart man..............ill brb. but yes someone do a scan of 96-99 tach and spedo i would love to do this also what do you print it out on once you are done so the light shines through?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

so did anyone do the scans for the b14 sentra yet ?


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> so did anyone do the scans for the b14 sentra yet ?


yup im interested too...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

so nobody made those scans yet ?


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> so nobody made those scans yet ?


i guess not..i would but...im too lazy lol


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


> i guess not..i would but...im too lazy lol


pretty please


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> pretty please


Maybe if i have any time left and/or energy after installing my fogs.. i might just do it.. then i will charge $2 to people who want them..lol j/k or am i.. hmmm not a bad idea  :thumbup:

PS. MY guages only have Spedometer and Temp/gas.. no Tach... just letting you know..


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

lol
speaking of fogs... i just discovered my god damn light bulb blew out. Damn it now i have to change it, with the GTR bumper.. its a pain in the a$$ since i installed the fogs as deep as I could .. plus my car is too low..therefore changing bulbs in the fogs will probobly take few hours


----------



## 97GXE_Kid (Jul 30, 2004)

UnkalledFor said:


> Maybe if i have any time left and/or energy after installing my fogs.. i might just do it.. then i will charge $2 to people who want them..lol j/k or am i.. hmmm not a bad idea  :thumbup:
> 
> PS. MY guages only have Spedometer and Temp/gas.. no Tach... just letting you know..



:thumbup: 

thatd be so badass of you


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

97GXE_Kid said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> thatd be so badass of you



all right.. the guages are prolly gonna have to wait till next week... sorry guys.. i just got home now (4pm), and i still havnt started with my fogs... so i'm not sure if i can get them done before i go out tonight..i know i know im a :loser: ... but ill get them soon :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


> all right.. the guages are prolly gonna have to wait till next week... sorry guys.. i just got home now (4pm), and i still havnt started with my fogs... so i'm not sure if i can get them done before i go out tonight..i know i know im a :loser: ... but ill get them soon :thumbup:


 thats ok, take your time. You're the one who is doing us a favor


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

*Hmm*

So i guess no one got the late 90's w/tach picture ?

Anyone could do this for us ?

Thanks in advance.


----------

